# 2010 FOOTBALL World Cup



## wayneL (30 May 2010)

Not long to go now.

... and the All Whites just handed Serbia a whoppin'.


----------



## JimBob (30 May 2010)

*Re: Soccer World Cup*

Hopefully Australia play a bit better in their warm up matches Vs Denmark and the USA than they did Vs New Zealand.  

Bookies have Australia as 4th favourite in their group to advance to the next round, but a win and a draw was enough last time round.


----------



## gooner (30 May 2010)

*Re: Soccer World Cup*

Never heard of it.

Football world cup is coming up though


----------



## Tink (30 May 2010)

*Re: Soccer World Cup*

Yep, looking forward to it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-CJs6bJ1xg&feature=related


----------



## GumbyLearner (31 May 2010)

*Re: Soccer World Cup*

Germany have *never* lost an opening match in the World Cup. Hey but that's history! 

Good luck Aussies!


----------



## DB008 (31 May 2010)

*Re: Soccer World Cup*

Hard one to pick this time around.

http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/index.html


----------



## Bushman (1 June 2010)

*Re: Soccer World Cup*



DB008 said:


> Hard one to pick this time around.
> 
> http://www.fifa.com/worldcup/index.html




I'm tipping Spain or Argentina (based on talent) with an African nation to make the semis (Cote D'Ivoire with Kalou and Drogba). 

Not confident of Aussies making out of the Group stage with Garmany, Ghana and Serbia in there. 

Please, Wayne, it is the Football World Cup!


----------



## wayneL (1 June 2010)

*Re: Soccer World Cup*



Bushman said:


> Please, Wayne, it is the Football World Cup!




Yeah I know 

I'm a socc.... errr, football Philistine, but love the World Cup.


----------



## wayneL (1 June 2010)

Heinous transgression corrected.


----------



## Timmy (1 June 2010)

I thought 2010 Diving World Cup would suit as a title?


----------



## Timmy (1 June 2010)

"Hand of God" World Cup?


----------



## Bushman (1 June 2010)

Timmy said:


> I thought 2010 Diving World Cup would suit as a title?




At least Grosse, whose dive cost the Aussies last time around, has not made the Italian squad this time around. 

'Hand of God' is a distinct possibility as Maradonna is the gaffer for the Argentines.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (1 June 2010)

Its Soccer. End of story. Change it back :

We're not the Footballeroos are we, didn't think so, we're the *SOCCER*OOS


----------



## skc (1 June 2010)

The Aussie squad is virtually the same as the last cup, except everyone is 4 years older, wiser and probably slower. Where are the next generation young players? The Aussies better play well this time... or we will have to cheer for the NZers in the next cup.


----------



## Timmy (2 June 2010)

skc said:


> The Aussie squad is virtually the same




I thought Mathew Mitcham was named in the squad?  My bad ....

Anyways, I am looking forward to a Greece v. Germany clash.  Should be some good biffo.


----------



## GumbyLearner (2 June 2010)

Timmy said:


> I thought Mathew Mitcham was named in the squad?  My bad ....
> 
> Anyways, I am looking forward to a Greece v. Germany clash.  Should be some good biffo.




That's if Greece make it out of their 1st round Group.

At the moment plenty of Aussies think we will flog Ghana without Chelsea midfielder Essien. In all honesty we will be lucky to beat Ghana, if anything they will probably beat the current Socceroos. We have 2 forwards of any note (those being a beanpole forward Josh Kennedy and an almost burnt-out Harry Kewell.) If they can't score we're ****ed. Out in straight sets. It's players like Bresciano (out of fitness, but great first touch) and Brett Emerton (usually a running machine) that will produce results. But in the absence of pressure and fitness the Australian team looks unlikely at present to advance beyond the group stage. Just my opinion.

Good luck Aussies.


----------



## DB008 (2 June 2010)

*Re: Soccer World Cup*



Bushman said:


> I'm tipping Spain or Argentina (based on talent) with an African nation to make the semis (Cote D'Ivoire with Kalou and Drogba).
> 
> Not confident of Aussies making out of the Group stage with Garmany, Ghana and Serbia in there.
> 
> Please, Wayne, it is the Football World Cup!





Maradona has lost the plot, so l'm a little bit iffy on Argentina.
Spain, or Portugal, maybe.
African nation, maybe.
Holland, l fancy though!
Australia, l don't like their chances to be honest.

Like l said before, it will be a hard one to pick.


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 June 2010)

*Re: Soccer World Cup*



DB008 said:


> Like l said before, it will be a hard one to pick.




That's where I totally 100% agree DannyBoy80.

I tuned into the Australia vs. Denmark game and endured the barrage of vuvuzela's (excuse the spelling). Anyone who can focus on what they are doing during this process deserves to win. But from a spectator point of view. You might as well cheer the Springboks minus the vuvuzelas. 

For the Aussies to have any chance,  the fanatics need to take over at least 500 didgeridoos to use during game time.


----------



## subasurf (3 June 2010)

Timmy said:


> Should be some good biffo.




Biffo? In a soccer match? I just don't see it happening.


----------



## jersey10 (3 June 2010)

England will win the World Cup.


----------



## doctorj (3 June 2010)

jersey10 said:


> England will win the World Cup.



They're near certainties for the cup IMHO.   
Starting at the back, they've got 3 keepers - 1 experienced but prone to frequent brain farts, another who starts for a team that just misses relegation every year and the most promising is one with little (if any) big game experience for club or country. Amongst the defenders, they've got two centre halves in Terry and Ferdinand that are certainties to start, but have had problems with fitness and form all year (not to mention any coital related issues) and two backup centre halves, one who can't train and struggles to play twice in a week (and gets turned easier than… erm nevermind) and the other who is horrifically slow and had a terrible season. At right back, Johnson who would struggle to defend against and u/14 blind all girls team and no back up for him except the aforementioned slow and out of form Carragher. 

In midfield, Capello is lost. Sven found out that Lumplard and Gerrard can't play together and Capello may be forced to try that again with Barry injured and not even able to train until the lead up to the second match. If not Barry, you could play Carrragher, King, Carrick - one of which is out of form, the other two out of position. 

I could go on. Rooney, Cole and Milner are world class. The rest are somewhat average.


----------



## mazzatelli (3 June 2010)

Timmy said:


> Should be some good biffo.




Just for you Timmy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNi6nafLcsI

@Wayne - you aren't...supporting....the All Whites are you? :


----------



## DB008 (7 June 2010)

England
Rio Ferdinand is OUT of the world cup
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/7806217/World-Cup-2010-Rio-Ferdinands-injury-made-Frank-Lampard-feel-sick.html

Drogba breaks arm, has op and looking like he might be a starting chance.
http://www.sportbox.tv/football/news/story.php?id=312174


Wow, a lot going on and it hasn't even started yet.


----------



## Timmy (10 June 2010)

What's the story with the ball?


> *The 'supernatural' World Cup ball goalkeepers are 'petrified' of*
> 
> And it did not take long to understand all the fuss. No matter how I hit it, the white and gold Jabulani kept doing the oddest of things, both in the air and on the ground. ... it somehow defied the laws of physics
> 
> ...




http://www.smh.com.au/world-cup-201...alkeepers-are-petrified-of-20100610-xz01.html


----------



## jojoventure (10 June 2010)

Don't underestimate Argentina.

The best squad by far, with the best 6 strikers. Messi , Higuain, Milito (scored both champions league final goals) Tevez  and Palermo (Boca juniors)

And the midfield and defence are not bad either.

Only unknown is the nutcase of a coach, Maradona.

But at 9 to1 in the bets seems like everybody is underestimating them.



> At least Grosse, whose dive cost the Aussies last time around, has not made the Italian squad this time around.




Oh and By the way Grosso is playing for the italian team, back left first starter.

And don't underestimate Italy either, if anybody could win 2 World cups straight, its Italy . It has already done it in 1930 -1934

Forza Italia!


----------



## Logique (10 June 2010)

Not stinking hot for once, a real plus for the europeans. Holland or Argentina likely winners. 

USA might be a surprise semi-finalist. 

Had liked Ivory Coast of the African teams, but apparently Drogba has broken his arm?


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (10 June 2010)

Once again, the dirtiest team with the best defence will win - Italy - Unfortunately.


----------



## Bushman (10 June 2010)

jojoventure said:


> Oh and By the way Grosso is playing for the italian team, back left first starter.
> 
> And don't underestimate Italy either, if anybody could win 2 World cups straight, its Italy . It has already done it in 1930 -1934
> 
> Forza Italia!




As far as I was aware, Lippi cut Grosso from his starting 23.

http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-new...rims-world-cup-squad-to-28-20100519-vcje.html


----------



## MRC & Co (10 June 2010)

Big three favourites and best overall 'units' are Spain, Brazil and England.

Holland if Robben can keep fit are right up there.

Argentina have the best strike force, but Maradona hasn't any idea what his doing with tactics or structure (Veron back in after all these years and no attempt to get Riquelme back? WTF).  Trouble with the best strike force, is you only need 3 of them, who is going to sit out?  Rest of the squad is very average in comparison to the other top teams!

On other injuries:

I heard Drogba will make it back into the cup at some point, his arm isn't as bad as expected......but he is a big girl.
Nani is out for the tournament.


----------



## wayneL (10 June 2010)

mazzatelli said:


> @Wayne - you aren't...supporting....the All Whites are you? :




In the land of the long white cloud, it is a matter of social survival. :

In reality, I don't give a rat's, the whole tournament is the duck's nuts.


----------



## Judd (10 June 2010)

Soccer.  85 minutes of tedium interspersed with 5 minutes of utter boredom and crowd violence.

Now off to de-programme SBS channels from my TV.


----------



## Tink (10 June 2010)

I think Spain will be up there

Woohoo @ Italy - loved it last time 

I am going for the Aussies, but if they dont make it, then Italy for me :


----------



## dutchie (10 June 2010)

wayneL said:


> In reality, I don't give a rat's, the whole tournament is the duck's nuts.




Why start a thread on it then??


----------



## nunthewiser (10 June 2010)

Brazil.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (10 June 2010)

If Australia don't win, I'd like to see Ghana get the trophy. The loss of Essien was a huge blow to them, and they lost another player because of malaria of all things.

It would be good to see an African team in the final sixteen.

Australia have a good chance though.

gg


----------



## GumbyLearner (11 June 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> If Australia don't win, I'd like to see Ghana get the trophy. The loss of Essien was a huge blow to them, and they lost another player because of malaria of all things.
> 
> It would be good to see an African team in the final sixteen.
> 
> ...




Yes, I agree. Tough times there in Ghana. The Aussie team could learn a thing or two about them.

Hopefully they will learn a thing or two beyond their european contracted salaries?

Probably not!


----------



## J&M (11 June 2010)

The final Four could be 

Brazil 
England 
Holland 
Argentina or Italy

James


----------



## Ageo (11 June 2010)

England only have a chance because they have 1 of the best coaches in the world. 

The previous tournaments showed that with great players and a **** coach you cant get very far.


----------



## DB008 (11 June 2010)

I'm locking in, in no order;
Argentina 
Holland
Spain


----------



## nunthewiser (11 June 2010)

Not long till kickoff........

GO dem Afrikaans!


----------



## nunthewiser (11 June 2010)

one day , when i grow up im going to a world cup experience.

Anyone here done it ?


----------



## wayneL (12 June 2010)

dutchie said:


> wayneL said:
> 
> 
> > In reality, I don't give a rat's, the whole tournament is the duck's nuts.
> ...




Dutchie,

When somebody says something is the "Duck's Nuts" it means they think it's fantastic.

So that's why I started it mate.  I just don't care who wins, just want to see good football.


----------



## professor_frink (12 June 2010)

wayneL said:


> Dutchie,
> 
> When somebody says something is the "Duck's Nuts" it means they think it's fantastic.
> 
> So that's why I started it mate.  I just don't care who wins, just want to see good football.




Hope you didn't watch the France Uruguay game then


----------



## Tink (12 June 2010)

That was sad news to hear about Nelson Mandela's great grandaughter in a tragic accident after the Concert, which stopped him coming to the Opening Ceremony.

Would have been nice to have him there.

Was a good event all in all, I enjoy them  : )


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 June 2010)

Korea 2 Greece 0

Korean owned the Greeks tonight. Well done Korea.


----------



## dutchie (13 June 2010)

wayneL said:


> Dutchie,
> 
> When somebody says something is the "Duck's Nuts" it means they think it's fantastic.
> 
> So that's why I started it mate.  I just don't care who wins, just want to see good football.





My deepest apologies Wayne.


----------



## BradK (13 June 2010)

Fozzie has written an excellent piece in the SMH 

http://www.smh.com.au/world-cup-201...cceroos-20100612-y4m2.html?rand=1276350585102

Looking forward to an Australian win against Germany in the early hours of tomorrow morning. Believe it. 

Brad


----------



## Tink (14 June 2010)

That was disappointing for Australia

I am surprised he left out Bresciano

Lets hope we do better with Ghana


----------



## BradK (14 June 2010)

Fozzie was gutted - poor guy. 

Cahill's red card was a joke. 

However, Australia well outclassed by a clearly superior outfit. 

The SBS Studio Analysis team were also a joke... get Fozzie and Les to do the game wrap up! 

Brad


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 June 2010)

Australia were outclassed and need to win their next 2 games. 

If we don't get through I'll be supporting Ghana.

gg


----------



## professor_frink (14 June 2010)

That was tough to watch

It quite easily could have been 6 or 7

The team selection was completely baffling. Why was Tim Cahill left up front by himself? Endless long balls into a small midfielder against a large and very mobile defence was puzzling and rather painful to watch. Obviously Timmy was rather frustrated by the whole ordeal, judging by the idiotic tackle that got him sent off(though it was a bit of a  harsh call).

Our midfield was basically MIA on the defensive side of things, ze Germans were allowed to wander straight through our midfield and then systematically tear our already fragile defense to shreds. 

About the only bright spot for me was the way Brett Emerton and Luke Wilkshire played.


----------



## J&M (14 June 2010)

The Germans had too much space in midfield 
We should have been on them as soon as they got the ball 
and not let them run and pass to the wings 
Cahill is not a forward he plays  just behind the forwards that's where he scores most of his goals for Everton 
Kennedy should have played as the big forward for the crosses from the wing 
he is a good target man. 
Craig Moore is not a good reader of the game at this level 
Need to tighten up the Midfield to have a chance 

Now we have to WIN the next 2 games
If we play to our strength we can do this 

James


----------



## Wysiwyg (14 June 2010)

Unfortunately our best chance in decades was the 2006 Italy game. Will be a long time before Australia is a chance in the soccer World Cup again. Need a champion team not a team with champions, at this level.


----------



## jersey10 (14 June 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> Need a champion team not a team with champions, at this level.




I disagree.  Australia is a champion team but do not have enough individual champions in the team.  Player for player on paper Australia will be outclassed by most teams at the World Cup and have always punched above their weight as a team on the world football stage.  We need to develop individual champions with world class skill.  Kewell is really the only player we have had that has that ability to do something out of the ordinary.
As for last night's game, it could have been really embarrassing but fortunately we were able to prevent the floodgates from opening late in the game.  Lucas Neill and Craig Moore are two metres behind the play - too slow and will continue to be exposed at this level.  A lot of complaining about the linesman during the game, however the linesman had an excellent game and was correct on so many close calls.
It will be a great story if we can do Ghana and Serbia and make it through to play England!


----------



## Timmy (14 June 2010)

As long as we don't meet Germany in the final we should be OK.


----------



## Duckman#72 (14 June 2010)

jersey10 said:


> Player for player on paper Australia will be outclassed by most teams at the World Cup and have always punched above their weight as a team on the world football stage.




Thankfully my alarm didn't go off this morning. Just the worst start for the Aussies unfortunately.

I wouldn't like to be Pim at the moment. All the so called "experts" from Kochie on Sunrise to my local paperboy are calling for his head. I guess I can understand it. Tactics, player accountability, game plans and player changes are so very important for sides like Australia that might lack some world class creativity and attacking flair and skills.  

Duckman


----------



## J&M (14 June 2010)

The start was expected. Germany are a class team 
Why risk your best player Kewell with injury against the Glassy Germans 
No one expected the Aussies to win this game 
A draw would have been good 

Good game on tonight the Dutch game at 9.30


James


----------



## Logique (14 June 2010)

Fos and Les of SBS never wanted Pim to be the world cup coach, and made no secret of it in the months leading up to South Africa.  But the general scapegoating of Verbeek is misplaced. 

As if Guus Hiddink or any other coach in the world could have saved us from the annihilation last night!  We just don't have the squad this time. It happens. These things are cyclical.

Germany were just too big, too strong, too skilled, too fast. They would have whipped any team in the world last night. Australia is just the victim of unrealistic expectations. So we got a reality check, it's all to the long term good of the game here.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (14 June 2010)

Germany's untracked running forward from midfield and constant ability to beat Australia's offside 'trap' was pretty much where things fell apart. I would be having a close look at the coach here.

Germany were made to look better than they really are.


----------



## JimBob (14 June 2010)

Trying to constantly play the off side trap was a bad move, the aussies kept putting their hands up claiming off side and blaming the linesman when most times the Germans were well on side.

We needed some luck which didnt really come, we had a good chance in the first few minutes of the game and then a missed hand ball in the German penalty box but we were simply outclassed by the Germans.  They were just too quick up front and always had support players all over the field.  Cahill's red card was maybe a bit harsh, but it was a sliding tackle from behind and nowhere near the ball and just an unnecessary tackle.

Ghana beating Serbia didnt help us either, we need to win both matches to make it through to the next round.  Kewell and Kennedy to come into the squad should hopefully help out with our attack.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 June 2010)

Lets not forget who won the war.

gg


----------



## dutchie (14 June 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Lets not forget who won the war.
> 
> gg




Yes the German, Japanese and US economies did well after it.


----------



## wayneL (14 June 2010)

dutchie said:


> Yes the German, Japanese and US economies did well after it.


----------



## dutchie (14 June 2010)

Go the Oranje !


----------



## pixel (14 June 2010)

J&M said:


> No one expected the Aussies to win this game
> A draw would have been good
> James




A draw would have been good - true, but you can't play for a draw if your opposition is so far ahead of you in skills and cohesion. If you have to gather your players from all over the world - and that's what Pim V had to do, in the absence of a National League - you can't expect a team that blends like the Germans do for instance; they play each week against each other and know each team mate's every move and position even before he's taken the first step. (The Bundesliga is also playing at a different skill level to our "A" League.)

Had Pim allowed our team to go flat out on the offense and counter whenever possible, we might have seen a tight game with a possible draw or a narrow defeat; merely trying to keep possession and push the ball sideways is not only boring to watch, but ineffective against an opponent that's a couple of grades above your own rank.

But then again, maybe he's playing a psychological game: Drag the players' spirit so far down that he can light some real fire in their bellies for the next two games. Lull the opposition into a false sense of security?
It worked for Sepp Herberger in 1954; not sure whether it'll still be feasible in this day and age...


----------



## pixel (14 June 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Lets not forget who won the war.
> 
> gg




The War, and who "won", that's history. In the long run, nobody really "wins" a war.

But think for a moment about the years after: *Who won the Peace?*


----------



## eddyeagle (14 June 2010)

I didnt have high hopes for this tournament but last night's display was embarrassing to watch! 

Our squad is rubbish. How can Craig Moore still be in the starting 11? Why is no new talent coming through? This team is basically the same team as 2006 but four years slower! 

Also thought the team selection was rubbish. Is Josh Kennedy injured? 

As for Cahill's red card - we have been totally stitched up there.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (14 June 2010)

eddyeagle said:


> I didnt have high hopes for this tournament but last night's display was embarrassing to watch!
> 
> Our squad is rubbish. How can Craig Moore still be in the starting 11? Why is no new talent coming through? This team is basically the same team as 2006 but four years slower!
> 
> ...




To take your questions in order:

1) We have Pim Verbeek and "Arnie" as head coach and assistant coach.  They are absolutely woeful at bringing young players through into the national set-up.  We're holding on to the last remnants of the "golden generation" (Kewell, Bresc, Emmo, Chippers, Schwarzer) simply because there is nobody coming up behind them to take their places.

2) The team selection was farcical.  It was effectively a change of formation with no strikers selected.  Three holding midfielders and no width on the pitch, allowing the Germans to send in crosses at will.  Our creaking defence had no chance against the more mobile German attackers.  Kennedy is no world-beater, but he wasn't injured - simply benched.  Pim probably had no intention of throwing on a Kewell or a Kennedy when we went 2-0 down.

Only 180 minutes of game time before we're shot of Pim.  Just because he's Dutch doesn't make him any good.


----------



## Tink (17 June 2010)

Switzerland beat Spain, that was a surprise.

J&M - I dont agree in holding back players like Kewell because we never expected to win against Germany. We should be going in expecting to win regardless.

Why hold back players, for what? If we dont get through this stage, they wont be playing at all.

I havent seen any other teams holding back their best players.

Just my opinion.

Are we all enjoying the games? I am


----------



## J&M (17 June 2010)

I like you don't agree with holding back players 

But Kewell has played about 20 Min's of football this year 
and the Germans would have gone for him big time 
As that game was an almost no win I can understand holding him back 
having said that he should have played at least one striker Kennedy
to take the pressure off our defence  

The tackle by Cahill was a yellow never a red so we will wait and see if he is banned for 1 or 2 games 

We cant loose anymore games  a draw and a win may be enough to get us into the next round  

Spain loosing was a major upset 



James


----------



## Bushman (17 June 2010)

Tink said:


> Switzerland beat Spain, that was a surprise.




OMFG I cannot believe that result. I watched the first 30mins and Spain were stroking it around the ground at will. At one point, possession was 77% to Spain as the Swiss (and that canny old fax Hirzfeld) put nine behind the ball. 

So I went to bed rest assured that Spain was smashing them and wake up to a 0-1 pig swill result. Maybe it is the Jabulani at play? Or maybe just the Spaniards under achieving at yet another World Cup. 

Swiss football = pigs swill!


----------



## spooly74 (17 June 2010)

Bushman said:


> Swiss football = pigs swill




Agreed, but I've seen the Swiss pull these results out of their back pocket for years in Euro Group stages.
And at 10/1 in a two horse race, the odds were just too good to pass up.
Lovely Jubley 


BTW, anyone else been driven spare by that ******* horn?


----------



## professor_frink (17 June 2010)

spooly74 said:


> Agreed, but I've seen the Swiss pull these results out of their back pocket for years in Euro Group stages.
> And at 10/1 in a two horse race, the odds were just too good to pass up.
> Lovely Jubley
> 
> ...




The mute button takes care of the horns quite nicely.

Not having another world cup in Africa would also be a good long term solution to them!


----------



## dutchie (17 June 2010)

professor_frink said:


> Not having another world cup in Africa would also be a good long term solution to them!




I'll drink to that!


----------



## wayneL (17 June 2010)

mazzatelli said:


> @Wayne - you aren't...supporting....the All Whites are you? :




Doesn't seem a bad option at the moment after the Shockeroos game with Germany. 

The Azzurri might change that though.


----------



## GumbyLearner (17 June 2010)

Hot wymyn in tight Grog skirts deemed "too loud" for World Cup. 
What will they do next? Ban vuvuzelas? 

*World Cup 2010: Police arrest women in Dutch orange dresses * 

Thirty six women who attended a Fifa World Cup match dressed in Dutch orange mini-dresses were detained by police over claims they were advertising for an unofficial beer company. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...ice-arrest-women-in-Dutch-orange-dresses.html


----------



## Timmy (17 June 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Hot wymyn in tight Grog skirts deemed "too loud" for World Cup.




Are they why everyone seems to have the horn?

ps. *How to Silence Vuvuzela Horns in World Cup Broadcasts*


> Here's how to filter the vuvuzela buzz from your World Cup broadcasts.



http://lifehacker.com/5564085/how-to-silence-vuvuzela-horns-with-an-eq-filter

Too complicated for me, but might help someone.


----------



## DB008 (17 June 2010)

Argentina hammered S Korea.  4-1. 1 own goal, still a good win.

Spain just couldn't put the ball into the back of the net last night. Torres came on, but way too late. Shaky ground they're on. They have to win their next match to get out of their group stage.

Holland, looked ok, but nothing special.

Germany looked pretty good. Apparently, they have been using the new ball in the Bundesliga for the past 4 months. l'm not making any excuses for Australia with that comment. Australia's squad is just too old IMO. They were outclassed in every angle the other day. Speed Skill Tactics


----------



## GumbyLearner (17 June 2010)

Timmy said:


> Are they why everyone seems to have the horn?




Yeah youse guys who are exported don't understand.

I make enough and youse don't. Now sing the anfum!

*Kewell fires up under pressure*
GREG BAUM
June 18, 2010

ALL AROUND Ruimsig stadium, controlled grass fires burned, filling the air with smoke and as dusk fell, turning the sky ruddy. It was a suitably livid backdrop. In the stadium, there was another blaze, in the hearts and minds of the Socceroos and their adjutants. They are a team feeling the heat and on Wednesday, radiating it.

http://www.theage.com.au/world-cup-...ressure-20100617-yjw4.html?rand=1276779564078

In a makeshift media corral mocked up out of hurdles in a groundsman's garage, Harry Kewell had a question before anyone could ask him one. ''Where's Mike Cockerill?'' he demanded to know. Cockerill, the Herald's chief football writer, had written a trenchant column that morning, saying the time when Kewell might have saved Australia was gone, and that he was now more preoccupied with saving his own career. ''Why's he making these accusations?'' Kewell asked. ''Does anyone have answers for me?'' Cockerill, properly, was at a game.

Kewell did not warm up with the other substitutes before Australia's crushing defeat by Germany in Durban, and was not called on in the match. His voice rung through with exasperation, Kewell said on Wednesday he had been ready to play that night, but had to abide by coach Pim Verbeek's decision, that he was good to start against Ghana on Saturday (midnight AEST), but again was in the hands of the coach, whose judgment he said he trusted. He denied reports of a fermenting mutiny.

''I fully support and am behind him,'' he said. ''He's the boss at the end of the day, like anyone else who's got bosses. You do what your boss says. It's a shame people don't get it in their thick heads: it's his rules. You follow them.''

This is football's oddly feudal protocol, that the coach's word is final and no correspondence is entered into. It means he gets the credit, but also the blame, and sooner or later, the chop. But in Australia's predicament, and considering Kewell's standing, it is hard to believe that there was no consultation. Kewell said he had not warmed up with the other substitutes, not because he played by different rules, but because that was his instruction, and like the coach's, was not to be doubted. ''I was told by my physio and trainer specifically not to do it,'' he said. ''I had to do my own preparation. There's no rift.''

But there is testiness. At length, a media minder began to shepherd Kewell away, only for him to double back to deal with the unfinished business of another question. Twice, Kewell misguidedly attacked media. ''Youse are all s'posed to be on our team. And it's a shame youse are all having a go at us,'' he said. ''Youse are all s'posed to be here supporting us, making us feel good, and making us go out there and do our country proud.''


----------



## Tink (18 June 2010)

I am wondering about this new ball Dannyboy, they all seem to be having problems with it.

I dont believe Australia was too old, they need different tactics. 
I still say bring in Bresciano.

Cahill has ended up with a one week ban, so we will see what changes he makes now with Ghana


----------



## spooly74 (18 June 2010)

YES :arsch:

FRANCE 0 MEXIC0 2

Beautiful stuff by the other boys in green!
Hopefully the frogs fall apart for their last group game. That, coupled with Thierry Henry off to the footballing knackers yard (New York Red Bulls??) will be a sweet result for all.

_Arriba, arriba, arriba, Ã¡ndale, Ã¡ndale, olÃ©, olÃ©, olÃ©, Ã¡ndale!_


----------



## Bushman (18 June 2010)

spooly74 said:


> YES :arsch:
> 
> FRANCE 0 MEXIC0 2
> 
> ...




You aren't Irish by any chance Spooly? 

The Argentinian game last night was a joy to behold. If I was born again, I would like to be a Lionel Messi/George Soros hybrid!


----------



## spooly74 (18 June 2010)

Bushman said:


> You aren't Irish by any chance Spooly?



Yep, and a little bit bitter  



> The Argentinian game last night was a joy to behold. If I was born again, I would like to be a Lionel Messi/George Soros hybrid!



Ha!
Yeah, was great to watch, though I think it's too early to tell whether they are real contenders for the title, despite last nights performance. Their defence looks average when stretched, but the mentality seems to be 'we'll just score more than you'! - Beautiful Diego

I fancy the Dutch at this stage so far 

Now the icing on the cake would be a sneaky 1-1 with England v Algeria.


----------



## acouch (18 June 2010)

*Robin Rudd*

http://qanda.abc.net.au/_Robin-Rudd/VIDEO/1048099/30560.html

ac 

opps i think i have put it in the wrong place..please feel free to move it 
i am hopeless


----------



## Boggo (18 June 2010)

spooly74 said:


> YES :arsch:
> 
> FRANCE 0 MEXIC0 2
> 
> ...




Poetic justice.

SlÃ¡inte.


----------



## DB008 (18 June 2010)

spooly74 said:


> I fancy the Dutch at this stage so far




Yeah, l was thinking of the Dutch too, but they didn't play that convincingly to me. One of their goals against Denmark was an OG and the other was a rebound, which Kuyt tapped in. l'm a little bit hesitant at the moment on them. See if Robbin comes back into the squad. They are up against Japan tomorrow.

Argentina played very well, except for the mistake right on half time. Don't forget, Veron didn't play last night for Argentina either. Messi, what can l say, he's very gifted, but also made a few mistakes throughout the game.

Germany is on tonight against Serbia, that should be interesting and England is also playing Algeria. 

I tell ya one thing, l'm starting to get bags under my eyes, LOL.


----------



## J&M (18 June 2010)

England need a win tonight I am almost sure they will  
 Germany should win but could be an upset 
 U.S.A could be a draw 

Big weekend and coffee close by 

The Holland game was good they controlled the game lots of passing in there half own half and tried to catch them on the counter attack  this is a smart team well coached 

Argentina are great going forward and will always score goals 

James


----------



## springhill (19 June 2010)

The ads every bit as scintillating as the spectacle itself..... Ronal-DOH!


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 June 2010)

J&M said:


> England need a win tonight I am almost sure they will



  nil - nil at present and believe Heskey is over-rated while whatever happened to Wayne Rooney. I reckon they get payed too much and lack the passion.  


> Germany should win but could be an upset



 Eachway bet goes the way of an upset win to Serbia. 


> U.S.A could be a draw



 Squeezed a draw after being down 2-nil at half time. Bullseye that one.  

Would you like a tenner on Australia beating Ghana tonight?


----------



## Tink (19 June 2010)

Good on the USA with the come back, glad to see their coach didnt leave them out to dry.

When do we get our line up?


----------



## J&M (19 June 2010)

England should have played Crouch way better than Heskey 
Rooney seems to be not intersted. The midfield are not feeding him any balls 
but he needs to be in the space to get the balls 
dunno hard to call this great with Man U but has not scored a goal in his past 7 games for england I think 

Tonights pick 

Holland to win
unless Aust pick and attacking team including Kennedy & Kewell we will loose 


Maybe Denmark to win

James


----------



## J&M (19 June 2010)

Would you like a tenner on Australia beating Ghana tonight? [/QUOTE]

yep your on


----------



## Wysiwyg (19 June 2010)

J&M said:


> Tonights pick
> Holland to win
> unless Aust pick and attacking team including Kennedy & Kewell we will loose
> 
> ...




Yes agree, we will lose (spelled lose )  for sure without the Kewell  factor and the flamboyant (is that a suitable adjective?) Kennedy. It's all about scoring more goals, isn't it.


----------



## Tink (19 June 2010)

> OPENING-match outcasts Harry Kewell and Mark Bresciano looks set to start tonight's decisive World Cup qualifier against Ghana.




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/spo...big-guns-at-last/story-fn5cc338-1225881656827

woohoo Brescia -- I take it all back now Pim


----------



## spooly74 (19 June 2010)

Tink said:


> Good on the USA with the come back, glad to see their coach didnt leave them out to dry.



Game of the tournament for me. They deserved the win but the ref lost the plot.
I think they'll smash Algeria and top the group.
This could be setup for Germany v England in R16 barring any _more_ upsets. Just what neither of them wanted. 
corn:


----------



## DB008 (19 June 2010)

Lots of upsets happening. It's hard to pick at the best of times. Most of the top players all play in about 3 or 4 leagues around the world, the skill level is very high and they are constantly play each other.
- EPL (England)
- Serie A (Italy)
- La Lega (Spain)
- Bundislega (Germany)

- Copa America and SuperCopa Cup (South America Cup)
- UEFA Champions League (European Cup)

I watched the Serbia v Germany match, it was a very good game. The Germans played very well in the second half considering they were reduced to 10 men.  Some of the tackles were a little bit harsh to get a yellow too. "KLOSE" got a 2nd yellow for a tackle behind, yet in the 2nd half, there were numerous from behind tackles made and not even a yellow was shown. Hand ball in the box, wow, then the missed penalty. Edge of seat stuff.

USA-Slovenia game l left at half time (0-2) thinking that the USA was going to swamped with even more goals, wish l stayed up. I agree with the comments above, the Ref was very inconsistent in that game.  He gave a yellow card from a corner to a player when the ball hit his HEAD, not his ARM. what the?!?!

I didn't stay up for the England game. 0-0 result. Sitting on 2 points in Group C. Not looking good for them either. 

There have been some pretty poor decisions and a lot of inconsistency by the Refs. 

Never-the-less, it has been very interesting to watch and l believe that it is only going to get better! 

Australia HAS to win tonight, or we are out! We are on 0 points in Group D and everyone else is on 3! 

HAVE TO WIN OR EXIT 

MAKE OR BREAK TIME PEOPLE!


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 June 2010)

Ghana should win tonight. I'm sure they want the $US 9 million more than the Aussies, considering wages and all.


----------



## Dukey (20 June 2010)

OMFG!!!  half time... 1:1   and another dodgy red card for our most important player....   can't take a trick this WC.


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 June 2010)

US robbed against Slovenia.

86th minute 2-2 and Slovene defender tackles US player with arms around his waist and the US player is called off-side even though another onside US player scores.


Love the ref!


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 June 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Yeah youse guys who are exported don't understand.
> 
> I make enough and youse don't. Now sing the anfum!
> 
> ...




youse should learn to not handle the ball in the box. 

I know how to do it best. youse just don't know how to play. 

Go back to Turkey and carry on like a turkey you dirtbag.


----------



## newbie trader (20 June 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> youse should learn to not handle the ball in the box.
> 
> I know how to do it best. youse just don't know how to play.
> 
> Go back to Turkey and carry on like a turkey you dirtbag.




The sooner Australia is out of it the better IMO


----------



## pixel (20 June 2010)

Let's face it: The refs are a disgrace. This idiot should be sent back to school and learn about anatomy: "The hand bone's connected to the arm bone. The arm bone's connected to the shoulder bone. The shoulder ..." last time I looked, it was nowehere near the hand.


----------



## GumbyLearner (20 June 2010)

newbie trader said:


> The sooner Australia is out of it the better IMO




Are you German, Ghanian or Serbian newbie trader?


----------



## Tink (20 June 2010)

Well done Aussies 

Even though it was a draw, this was how it should have been played from the start

Playing with 10 men, we did well

One more game, we still have a chance.


----------



## Wysiwyg (20 June 2010)

J&M said:


> Would you like a tenner on Australia beating Ghana tonight?






> yep your on




Dear J&M,

I will send the bill first thing on Monday morning.

Regards, Wyg.


----------



## J&M (20 June 2010)

I will send the bill first thing on Monday morning.

Wyg Don't worry about it I seem to pick scores better then I pick the share market 
give me a hot share tip 

We could have won this even with Kewell being sent off. 
The ball did hit his upper arm The slowmo showed his arm not moving to deflect the ball. He even had his eyes closed so was not watching where the ball was going. Penalty was a hard call. If Kewell was not there they would have scored anyway. 
We have a good team who aways give it a fair go you cant ask for more than that. Most of these players wont be in the next world cup   

This was the team that should have played against the Germans 
I doubt we would have lost by 4 goals 


Winners Tonight should be 
Brazil 
Paraguay or a draw 
Italy this could be a draw with NZ 

James


----------



## newbie trader (20 June 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Are you German, Ghanian or Serbian newbie trader?




No lol just sick of hearing about the soccer and all of the unrealistic expectations. Get behind the wallabies.


----------



## todster (20 June 2010)

newbie trader said:


> No lol just sick of hearing about the soccer and all of the unrealistic expectations. Get behind the wallabies.




Not much difference between the two,won lost and drawn on penalty shots


----------



## pixel (20 June 2010)

newbie trader said:


> No lol just sick of hearing about the soccer and all of the unrealistic expectations. Get behind the wallabies.



Get real - if you don't line hearing about the world game, what're you whingeing in here? Open a rugby thread and wallow in wallabies. 
Right now, some of us are interested in the World Cup. Fair enough?


----------



## GumbyLearner (21 June 2010)

Kiwis you beauty! 

NZ 1 Italy 1 

It would have been 2-1 if Wood had slotted his shot in the 81st minute. Brilliant keeping from Paston.


----------



## nunthewiser (21 June 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Kiwis you beauty!
> 
> NZ 1 Italy 1
> 
> It would have been 2-1 if Wood had slotted his shot in the 81st minute. Brilliant keeping from Pasten.





hehehe.

A lot of long faces in the italian camp.

Well done NZ


----------



## Agentm (21 June 2010)

Paraguay (oddly a word not recognised even with spellchecker) is my pick to take it out

lol about NZ    we had the italians on ice last time too..


----------



## Tukker (21 June 2010)

lol nice double hand ball by Elano to score Brazil's 3 goal against Ivory coast. Referee eats at Elano's bakery it seems.....


----------



## Tink (21 June 2010)

Yep how could we get a draw against NZ - tsk tsk


----------



## Porper (21 June 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Kiwis you beauty!
> 
> NZ 1 Italy 1
> 
> It would have been 2-1 if Wood had slotted his shot in the 81st minute. Brilliant keeping from Paston.




Definitely a new dawn for Kiwi football after the last 3 results. 

Would like to say N.Z should have won but despite the Italian's dive for the penalty they had enough chances to put the game to bed. Probably a fair result. Paraguay will be difficult to beat. To qualify they need a win unfortunately. I shall be up at 2.00am again Friday to cheer them on.


----------



## Ageo (21 June 2010)

pixel said:


> Let's face it: The refs are a disgrace. This idiot should be sent back to school and learn about anatomy: "The hand bone's connected to the arm bone. The arm bone's connected to the shoulder bone. The shoulder ..." last time I looked, it was nowehere near the hand.




If you knew the rules you would understand that a handball is infact the whole arm. It was a fair red card as he stopped a goal, but the tackle on bresciano was a straight red also which would have evened up the match.


----------



## Boggo (21 June 2010)

Ageo said:


> If you knew the rules you would understand that a handball is infact the whole arm.




Why wasn't that rule applied then in the France vs Ireland qualifier that eliminated Ireland, a handball was acceptable there, what has changed.

Way too much much inconsistency in the referee standards and too many opinions of what the rules are (and too many Italians falling over themselves) is making a joke of the whole exercise.

Some of these girly boys need to put the stilettos aside, stop preening themselves and start playing football.

My valuable


----------



## skc (21 June 2010)

Ageo said:


> If you knew the rules you would understand that a handball is infact the whole arm. It was a fair red card as he stopped a goal, but the tackle on bresciano was a straight red also which would have evened up the match.




Isn't a red card only warranted if it was a deliberate hand ball to stop a goal?

Most seem to agree that the penalty was fair, but many disagree on whether it was deliberate or not. However it was probably more of a 50-50 call than most Aussies would like to admit imo.

Agree with you the tackle should be straight red.

Well if the Aussies bail out I am switching my support to the Kiwis...


----------



## spooly74 (21 June 2010)

skc said:


> Isn't a red card only warranted if it was a deliberate hand ball to stop a goal?




Absolutely. Some of the refeering has been disgracful.
That was a clear case of ball to arm. 
What about the Germany v Serbia game, Vidic only got a yellow for a deliberate hand ball.
We were stitched up against an African side. Fancy that.


----------



## Timmy (21 June 2010)

Boggo said:


> Why wasn't that rule applied then in the France vs Ireland qualifier that eliminated Ireland, a handball was acceptable there, what has changed.




Soccer & FIFA have about as much credibility as Pro-wrestling and WWE.


----------



## sportpunter (21 June 2010)

the handball, or hand of frog, wasnt seen byt he umpire, its a little different.


----------



## Boggo (21 June 2010)

sportpunter said:


> the handball, or hand of frog, wasnt seen byt he umpire, its a little different.




The rest of the world saw it on TV, most of the spectators saw it, one umpire didn't see it... indication of a problem perhaps, naaaah FIFA said its ok and they know ($$$$$$$$$) whats going on 

*F*ootballers
*I*ntent on
*F*alling by
*A*ny means

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-apigHJC3I&feature=related


----------



## skc (21 June 2010)

Timmy said:


> Soccer & FIFA have about as much credibility as Pro-wrestling and WWE.




I am watching WWE from now on...


----------



## pixel (21 June 2010)

Ageo said:


> If you knew the rules you would understand that a handball is infact the whole arm. It was a fair red card as he stopped a goal, but the tackle on bresciano was a straight red also which would have evened up the match.




awww - spank me if you must.
It's been a while that I've played the game, but the rule said you had to move your arm deliberately to hit the ball; a kick hitting you was play-on.
If the rules have been changed that drastically that an accidental contact has to be penalised by a shot from the spot AND a red card, then it's not only this particular ref that I've got an issue with.


----------



## J&M (21 June 2010)

I almost picked the scores last night 
Some good games tonight 

my picks 

Portugal to win
Chile to win 
Spain to win 

I need to get some sleep !!! 

James


----------



## J&M (21 June 2010)

pixel said:


> awww - spank me if you must.
> It's been a while that I've played the game, but the rule said you had to move your arm deliberately to hit the ball; a kick hitting you was play-on.
> If the rules have been changed that drastically that an accidental contact has to be penalised by a shot from the spot AND a red card, then it's not only this particular ref that I've got an issue with.




The question is did he move his arm to stop the ball going into the net 
not easy to see on the TV slowmo 
and should be be given the benefit of the doubt ?


----------



## jersey10 (21 June 2010)

J&M said:


> The question is did he move his arm to stop the ball going into the net
> not easy to see on the TV slowmo
> and should be be given the benefit of the doubt ?




My initial reaction was that it was a harsh decision against Kewell.  If the boot was on the other foot and Australia were denied a penalty for the same incident the same people who are saying it should never have been a penalty / red card would be saying how could it not be a penalty / red card.  From what i have read the distance it was hit from allowed Kewell to avoid contact with the ball more than he did.  The issue isn't about where it hit him - no doubt it was handball from that perspective.  The question is was it deliberate or was it more avoidable?  The answer to that is probably yes it was more avoidable and therefore the ref was probably correct.


----------



## nunthewiser (21 June 2010)

What a THRASHING!........... Portrugal 7 ........North Korea 0


----------



## Tink (22 June 2010)

Good on Portugal : ) 
I was hoping they would come through in 2006 with us (Italy)

J&M hope you are taking tips on these, you are getting most right 
I know the feeling about needing sleep lol

As for red cards, some seem harsh but other countries are also complaining about theirs, not just us - comes with the games, any games


----------



## Calliope (22 June 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> What a THRASHING!........... Portrugal 7 ........North Korea 0




Dear Leader will take a dim view of this loss of face. This team will end up in a slave camp when they return home. Their families are probably under house arrest now, to ensure they don't defect


----------



## Boggo (22 June 2010)

The Australian team went to visit an orphanage in South Africa this morning.

"It's good to put a smile on the faces of people with no hope, constantly struggling and facing the impossible" said Jamal Umboto,(aged 6)


----------



## J&M (22 June 2010)

No TINK I dont bet on the scores 


The problem with the socceroos is we have no depth who can replace Cahill or Kewell 
This takes time to build a good team we need some younger player coming through.  


Picks tonight 
Uruguay or a draw
France should win this if they really start to play 
South Korea to win could be wrong here 
Argentina to win 

 James


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (22 June 2010)

It all begins in earnest tonight with the first of the last of the group games. Here are my predictions.

France v South Africa - 2-0
Mexico v Uruguay - 0-1
Greece v Argentina - 1-2
Nigeria v South Korea - 2-2


----------



## Tink (23 June 2010)

What an absolute schmozzle with France this week

Game over and out.


----------



## DB008 (23 June 2010)

Best Ref l've seen so far was Viktor Kassai (Hungarian Referee) in the Mexico v Uruguay match last night. The game just flowed. It was one of the best matches l've also seen so far. Both teams going for goal until the final whistle.

I'm going for Argentina to win the tournament!


----------



## Bushman (23 June 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> It all begins in earnest tonight with the first of the last of the group games. Here are my predictions.
> 
> France v South Africa - 2-0
> Mexico v Uruguay - 0-1
> ...




Geez mate I hope you had some money riding on those predictions. 3/4 ain't bad and you even picked the scoreline in two of these. 

France - what a basket case. Lauren Blanc will be a much better proposition than Domenech going forward. 

How's John Terry as well. He really is a muppet that guy.


----------



## J&M (23 June 2010)

well done UBIQUITOUS good pick 

These are the crunch games tonight 

England to win  3.0 if they get there finger out 
USA to win       1.0  
Germany to win 3.0 should be a walk over by Germany 
Aust to win 2.0  This we cant loose, just worried about our attacking options


----------



## GumbyLearner (24 June 2010)

Fantastic result tonight

USA 1 - Algeria 0

Yanks top the group in their 7th favorite sport and avoid Germany in the 2nd round.

England 2nd in the group and their bench earn more than the entire US squad.

Go Yanks!!!


----------



## Tink (24 June 2010)

ahhhhhh, wooohooo

Australia 2 - Serbia 0

_more more more_

Isnt Schwarzer just the best : )


----------



## Tink (24 June 2010)

Oh well doesnt get us through, but we did well the last 2 games.

That Germany game lost us the points.

Well done Socceroos : )


----------



## J&M (24 June 2010)

Agree with you TINK 
we needed to attack the Germans with the full team 
Not leave out Kewell for a later game in case he got injured against the Germans 
very bad tactics  !!! 
Although he did get us to the WORLD CUP 

England played very well Rooney seems to have lost something hes not a sharp as he is with Man U


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (25 June 2010)

I didn't think I would be as happy again as when the French went out, but this morning's elimination of those unsporting Italians has put a big smile on my face again


----------



## Timmy (25 June 2010)

Well done to the NZ All Whites - did good.


----------



## Tink (25 June 2010)

LOL Ubi - we didnt play well at all this year.

We had our time, 2006, and 4 others before that 

Time for sharing


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (25 June 2010)

Timmy said:


> Well done to the NZ All Whites - did good.





They did better than good. Besides the eventual winners, NZ will be the only team to finish the World Cup undefeated. How many teams in history can say that?


----------



## Timmy (25 June 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> They did better than good. Besides the eventual winners, NZ will be the only team to finish the World Cup undefeated. How many teams in history can say that?




Finished ahead of the reigning World Cup holders in their group too!


----------



## Logique (25 June 2010)

Logique said:


> Not stinking hot for once, a real plus for the europeans. Holland or Argentina likely winners.
> USA might be a surprise semi-finalist.
> Had liked Ivory Coast of the African teams, but apparently Drogba has broken his arm?



Got it wrong on Ivory Coast, but they were in a difficult group.  Otherwise I'm still on course with my tips. The US has to get past Ghana next, which they are well capable of doing. Hello out there to GumbyLearner.

Australia - really tragic tactics against Germany. Apparently Kewell wanted to play. No striker and 4-4-2...what were they thinking.  We should have gone through to the final 16.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (25 June 2010)

Tink said:


> LOL Ubi - we didnt play well at all this year.
> 
> We had our time, 2006, and 4 others before that
> 
> Time for sharing




4 others before 2006? You sure? Is this a yet another case of an Italian claiming something which they shouldn't be?


----------



## Tink (25 June 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> 4 others before 2006? You sure? Is this a yet another case of an Italian claiming something which they shouldn't be?




LOL - 4 all up, 3 before 2006

My mistake :


----------



## dutchie (25 June 2010)

Our four year program seemed to have ended on the 4-0 defeat by Germany.

Craig Foster is very dirty with Dutch coach Pim Verbeek whom he claims did not believe in the ability of the Socceroos. I think he (Craig) has a very valid point and I agree with Craig that the next coach we get must understand the Aussie fighting spirit and will to win as well as have tactical planning skills that will enhance and use that spirit. A big ask.

According to Craig, Pim was also critical of the Aussie league and players, in a Dutch newspaper. Not a good situation nor appropriate in the circumstances. 

On the credit side Pim has taken us to within a whisker of the final 16 - so some credit to him considering the circumstances facing all Aussie coaches with their top players so far away and often unable to get clearances (understandably) from the teams they play for.


----------



## Logique (25 June 2010)

dutchie said:


> Craig Foster is very dirty with Dutch coach Pim Verbeek whom he claims did not believe in the ability of the Socceroos. I think he (Craig) has a very valid point and I agree with Craig that the next coach we get must understand the Aussie fighting spirit and will to win as well as have tactical planning skills that will enhance and use that spirit. A big ask.
> According to Craig, Pim was also critical of the Aussie league and players, in a Dutch newspaper. Not a good situation nor appropriate in the circumstances.



Verbeek got us through qualifying in style. But everybody will forget that, because of how wrong he got it against Germany. I hate to admit mistakes, but I think I was wrong and Craig Foster was right here. 

Classic quote from Ned Zelic on the Germany game "..we're making them look good..".  And so we were. A tragedy for Australian football.


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 June 2010)

Logique said:


> Verbeek got us through qualifying in style. But everybody will forget that, because of how wrong he got it against Germany. I hate to admit mistakes, but I think I was wrong and Craig Foster was right here.



While I agree the best team should be on the park for World Cup games, I think the real foot bullet was the Cahill sendoff. That threw the plan of yielding in the first game to Germany and focusing on winning the next two games into some disarray. Add Kewell's sendoff against Ghana and the other foot got a bullet. Plan backfired completely right then. Tough competition with such a rigorous elimination process to get there so our best team should be on the park for all games regardless of how good the opposition supposedly is. 

Not the Australian way really.


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 June 2010)

The last African team in the competition go through.

Ghana score 2 
U.S.A. score 1


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (27 June 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Australia were outclassed and need to win their next 2 games.
> 
> If we don't get through I'll be supporting Ghana.
> 
> gg






Wysiwyg said:


> The last African team in the competition go through.
> 
> Ghana score 2
> U.S.A. score 1




I put a lazy $100 at 200/1 on Ghana after that last post.
They deserve to win.
What am I saying.
I deserve to win.

gg


----------



## Logique (27 June 2010)

If you note the divisive shenanigans in the French camp, refusing to train and all that, 

well, Football Australia in a genius move, are reported as looking at the French Coach, Le Guen, for the Socceroos.

For pete's sake *hire the guy from Chile* already. At least someone who believes in attractive, attacking football, and let the results look after themselves.


----------



## Bushman (28 June 2010)

England = horse manure. Too old, too slow. 

The following tactics must be consigned to the waste bin: 
- Rooney as your main avenue for goal. He has now frozen at two World Cups! 
- Heskey as a front man. What a joke! He has scored 7 goals in about 70 appearances. Epic failure. 
- Four injury prone plodders as your centre halves. Upson and Terry were woeful. 
- Retire James, Heskey and one off Lampard/Gerrard. It does not work. 
- Milner looks like a park footballer. 
- Why do they insist on 4-4-2 when they have a shoddy defence. 
- Barry is so slow, Ozil made him look geriatric. 

OMG, that was the worst performance I have ever seen from an English team. The 'golden generation' must now be retired; the scars are too great. Bring in young guys who can play with the ball at their feet for Euro 2012!


----------



## Tink (28 June 2010)

Another one bites the dust.
4 goals for Germany again.
Not sure if they will make it all the way though.

Dutchie, I dont know what came over Verbeek to change our line up for that first game, we will never know. 
I did feel sorry for him at the end though.

I have always liked Craig Foster and  Ned Zelic's commentary on SBS
I agreed with them


----------



## DB008 (28 June 2010)

About time SBS had Martin Tyler commentating. His commentary is sublime! No one comes close to matching him. The SBS commentary so far has been rubbish.

I'm still going for Argentina (5:1, $25 on) and Holland (6.50:1, $15) to win the cup.   


England got smashed. Taken apart!


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 June 2010)

I think most sportspeople have been robbed by a wrong call from the referee/umpire/judge whatever, but when this happens at the highest level and so blatantly it would be darn near riotous. England's Frank Lampard robbed in broad daylight in front of a world audience.


----------



## namrog (28 June 2010)

Any criticism of Verbeeks handling of the Australia v Germany game should be laid to rest now, after last nights game v England..which proved beyond any doubt that the germans are a class or two above both England and Australia, and i seriously doubt it would have made any differance to the end result, who australia had on the pitch in the first game, especially if they played anything like those who were picked to start that game...

Australia still needs an overseas coach to get the best out of our players, as the past has shown, there is little respect for a local.

It'll be interesting if Holland win the cup, as it has become customary for coaches from the winning country to be in demand, and if it does turn out to be the case, I reckon Verbeek will land himself a job easily...  

Looking forward to Argentina v Germany, should be a cracker....


----------



## pixel (28 June 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> I think most sportspeople have been robbed by a wrong call from the referee/umpire/judge whatever, but when this happens at the highest level and so blatantly it would be darn near riotous. England's Frank Lampard robbed in broad daylight in front of a world audience.




: and no Russian linesman around this time to help pervert the truth. Let's call it belated justice ... 44 years on. The Poms ought to cope with facts even when the shoe is on the other foot - get over it 

As regards the next round(s): don't write the German team off just yet; it may well turn out as another case of History repeating itself after 4 years and the Socceroos being able to claim they were only defeated by the eventual World Champions. Yeah - "I'd like to see that"


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 June 2010)

pixel said:


> : and no Russian linesman around this time to pervert the truth.
> Let's call it belated justice - 44 years on. The Poms got to learn to cope with facts even when the show is on the other foot - get over it
> 
> As regards the next round(s) - don't write the German team off just yet; it may well turn out as another case of History repeating itself after 4 years and the Socceroos being able to claim they were only defeated by the eventual World Champions. Yeah - "I'd like to see that"




That won't happen. Both Australia and England were awful against the Germans. Any of Spain, Brazil and Argentina would score a bagful against the German defence.


----------



## pixel (28 June 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> That won't happen. Both Australia and England were awful against the Germans. Any of Spain, Brazil and Argentina would score a bagful against the German defence.




w8nc

but then - I've been wrong before.


----------



## namrog (28 June 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> That won't happen. Both Australia and England were awful against the Germans. Any of Spain, Brazil and Argentina would score a bagful against the German defence.




Maybe it was more a case of  Australia and England being made look awfull..??

With 4 games played so far and a goal difference of 9 for and 2 against , doesn't suggest anyone will score a bagfull against Germany, though that's not to say it's not possible , Argentina will will test them, thats for sure...

It is a bit early to say so, but I wouldn't be surprised if the winner of this game wins the comp...  bring it on,, can't wait..


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (28 June 2010)

namrog said:


> Maybe it was more a case of  Australia and England being made look awfull..??




England have been awful. I watched their group games. Try England 0 Algeria 0, or England 1 USA 1. Germany deserved to win but even an average England team would have given them trouble.  

As for Australia, it's common knowledge that they were awful against Germany.

When Germany comes up against a half decent defence and potent attack, they will come undone


----------



## namrog (28 June 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> When Germany comes up against a half decent defence and potent attack, they will come undone




That remains to be seen, and I guess will prove to be correct sooner or later, but so far in this competition, Germany have shown to be the team with the half decent defence, and potent attack...


----------



## nunthewiser (28 June 2010)

Germany v Argentina gunna be one ripper of a game actually ..... both playing like champions on occasion.

Either side could win it.


----------



## Boggo (28 June 2010)

Says it all.
.


----------



## Miner (28 June 2010)

*World Cup Soccer*

Hi Folks

I thoughts some of you would be interested to participate in this thread.
Have you seen the match between England and Germany. There was no doubt that Germany outplayed England. But the show was by the referee by not awarding a clear goal point to ENgland. 
Not to undermine the high quality game shown by young Germans but the game would have been different with the right judgement by the referee.

Thankfully (sorry for the pun) the game was played between two top European nations. If it was between Cameroon and England or Ghana and Italy then people would have jumped into conclusion with the similar mistake by the referee.

I almost going to bet for ENgland in the begining. But not being a betting person conserved my coin. But now I am paper betting the winner of world cup for 2010 will be Brazil again.

What is your thought ?


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (29 June 2010)

Boggo said:


> Says it all.
> .




Hahaha. I dont think Fabio will be back for England. However that Lampard no-goal was a terrible decision much like the two Red Cards Australia got.... 

Brazil are looking better now. I still think Argentina will win the cup. Milito, Tevez, Messi and Hand Of God..... mmmmmm Tasty.


----------



## oktar (29 June 2010)

Arbiters really suck as Fifa does during 2010 World Cup. They see goals where ain't any (mexico - argentina) and don't see goals where they are (germany - england). However Fifa still doesn't want to put some computers & tech to automate all the process.


----------



## Bushman (30 June 2010)

The Nike ad has been the kiss of death in this tournament. 

Think about it - 
1. Wayne Rooney was terrible and did not score a single goal. Not even sure if he had a shot on target. 
2. Ronaldo also had a poor cup with a single miserly goal against the socialist might of North Korea. Unsighted against the Spanish. 
3. Ribery; just lol. Part of the mickey mouse 'Les Bleus' outfit that was the biggest farce in WC history. 
4. Cesc Fabregas has not even started a game. 
5. Carnavarno, 'Il Capitano', was too old or slow to stop a world class striker like Vittek scoring twice.

Don't believe the hype!


----------



## DB008 (1 July 2010)

Found some supporters.


----------



## Ageo (1 July 2010)

Bushman said:


> The Nike ad has been the kiss of death in this tournament.
> 
> Think about it -
> 1. Wayne Rooney was terrible and did not score a single goal. Not even sure if he had a shot on target.
> ...




Have you noticed Messi never accepts big ads???

Now thats a passionate player.


----------



## Wysiwyg (1 July 2010)

Tomorrow nights cracker between Brazil and the Dutch is worth the effort to stay up and watch. Tip-toe through the tulips, LOL. Brazil to win. 
Tomorrow - Friday, 2nd of July live at 11:30 pm (AEST)  All


----------



## DB008 (2 July 2010)

LOL @ FIFA


----------



## Wysiwyg (3 July 2010)

What a team of sheilas those Brazilians turned out to be.


----------



## GumbyLearner (3 July 2010)

DB008 said:


> Found some supporters.




That is fantastic!

What about the unfortunate ladies arrested in orange grog skirts prior to this game??? If they had worn brazilian string bikini style tops? Would have they been exempt from FIFA'S rules?


----------



## dutchie (3 July 2010)

Yahoooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Tink (3 July 2010)

LOL Dutchie, well done to the Netherlands

I am hoping Spain stay in


----------



## namrog (4 July 2010)

namrog said:


> That remains to be seen, and I guess will prove to be correct sooner or later, but so far in this competition, Germany have shown to be the team with the half decent defence, and potent attack...




Germany  4
Argentina  0

Enough said.. !!!!

I can feel a Holland v Germany final coming on, those teams with spanish connections don't seem to be able to handle the pressure...


----------



## wayneL (4 July 2010)

dutchie said:


> Yahoooooooooooooooooooo




Nice!

Ever since Inge de Bruijn I've had a soft spot for Orange. 

Germany-Netherlands final would be fab.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (4 July 2010)

namrog said:


> Germany  4
> Argentina  0
> 
> Enough said.. !!!!
> ...




Another inept performance by German opponents. Germany played very well but were allowed to by a group of individuals, and not a team, who just allowed them to run at them. I have not seen worse defensive performances by major teams in a world cup, than I have seen from England and Argentina.


----------



## Pager (4 July 2010)

I think the Jerrys will dispatch Spain in a similar manner in the SF, maybe not so convincingly but by a goal or 2.

The final will be against Holland who are about the only side capable of containing the Jerrys.

The Jerrys do look not so slick if they go a goal down or cant break the opposition down, we saw similar with Brazil in the second half of the QF, and once the Dutch equalised it was one way traffic.

The Dutch are unbeaten in over 20 games and a side full of highly experinced players at Europes top clubs, think the young Boche will have more than met there match in the Dutch 

Holland to be the winners and comfortably IMO


----------



## pixel (4 July 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> England have been awful. I watched their group games. Try England 0 Algeria 0, or England 1 USA 1. Germany deserved to win but even an average England team would have given them trouble.
> 
> As for Australia, it's common knowledge that they were awful against Germany.
> 
> When Germany comes up against a half decent defence and potent attack, they will come undone




Famous last words?
Using results as the real yardstick, the Socceroos weren't that much worse than the Poms, and just as good as Argentina - even with only ten players! :

Soon, we'll be able to say 'yeah, tough luck we came up against the Champions-to-be. Had we played in any other group, we could have made the Final!'

(just kidding, of course  )


----------



## pixel (4 July 2010)

Very interesting relicas of the cup: 

http://au.news.yahoo.com/thewest/a/-/breaking/7510724/world-cup-trophy-made-of-cocaine/


----------



## dutchie (4 July 2010)

wayneL said:


> Nice!
> 
> Ever since Inge de Bruijn I've had a soft spot for Orange.
> 
> Germany-Netherlands final would be fab.




Yes she was a bit of a stunner.

Hope your right about the final. Although Uruguay and Spain wont be easy beats.

This is as good a chance that the Netherlands will get to finally win the Cup.


----------



## Calliope (4 July 2010)

dutchie said:


> Yes she was a bit of a stunner.




I suspect you are biased dutchie, but you do have good taste.


----------



## pixel (4 July 2010)

Calliope said:


> I suspect you are biased dutchie, but you do have good taste.




agree - but "*orange*"? and "*was*?


----------



## dutchie (7 July 2010)

Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (7 July 2010)

dutchie said:


> Yahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo




Almost choked at the end though!!!

A Holland Germany final would be fantastic. Talk about grudge matches!!!


----------



## dutchie (7 July 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> Almost choked at the end though!!!
> 
> A Holland Germany final would be fantastic. Talk about grudge matches!!!




Yes think they relaxed too much after they scored their 3rd goal.

Should be a cracking final either way.

Tomorrow mornings game should be good too.


----------



## Calliope (7 July 2010)

dutchie said:


> Yes think they relaxed too much after they scored their 3rd goal.
> 
> Should be a cracking final either way.
> 
> Tomorrow mornings game should be good too.




Go the Oranjes.:whip


----------



## jancha (7 July 2010)

Orange for me.

It would make up for those early hours my Dad got me out of bed to watch the Dutch in 74 & 78 finals with disappointing results.
I can still remember Dad hanging on the edge of his seat kicking out his leg now and again as if he were kicking the ball himself.
God rest his soul.


----------



## wayneL (7 July 2010)

pixel said:


>




That settles it for me, go The Netherlands!!


----------



## Ageo (7 July 2010)

wayneL said:


> That settles it for me, go The Netherlands!!




Gulp!!!!!!!!!!!! I agree


----------



## A.Cashin (7 July 2010)

My money is on germany!


----------



## Tink (7 July 2010)

Spains not out yet 

Should be a good game tonight


----------



## Tink (8 July 2010)

Well done to Spain : )

Quite a few lost goal opportunities there, should have been more 

Netherlands v Spain

Neither have a cup, will be a good Grand Final.


----------



## GumbyLearner (8 July 2010)

Tink said:


> Well done to Spain : )
> 
> Quite a few lost goal opportunities there, should have been more
> 
> ...




Yes the Dutch will win.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (8 July 2010)

Germany's shortcomings ere woefully exposed. They simply did not compete enough for posession. Spain were head and shoulders above them. We can be sure that the Dutch won't allow Spain to weave pretty patterns so easily. However my call is still for a Spain win (after my tip for Italy went out...lol)


----------



## Twiddle (8 July 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> Yes the Dutch will win.




Big call.

Heres hoping though.


----------



## dutchie (8 July 2010)

The Dutch and Spanish games look very similar. Both like to pass the ball around patiently trying to expose a weakness and with sudden movement when in the penalty box.

Should be a good game to watch for puritans but not so for laymen expecting excitement all the time. I am amazed at the technical skill at this level. The ball control and passing ability is great to watch.


----------



## Agentm (8 July 2010)

dutchie said:


> The Dutch and Spanish games look very similar. Both like to pass the ball around patiently trying to expose a weakness and with sudden movement when in the penalty box.
> 
> Should be a good game to watch for puritans but not so for laymen expecting excitement all the time. I am amazed at the technical skill at this level. The ball control and passing ability is great to watch.




can i ask what team you follow?


lol


----------



## DB008 (8 July 2010)

Ok, found some goodies...


"How-36-stunning-models-posing-Holland-fans-gatecrashed-World-Cup-beer"

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1286568/WORLD-CUP-2010-How-36-stunning-models-posing-Holland-fans-gatecrashed-World-Cup-beer-ad.html


----------



## J&M (8 July 2010)

This should be a great game to watch 
2 very good teams with classy players on both side  

Holland to win 2-1


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (8 July 2010)

J&M said:


> This should be a great game to watch
> 2 very good teams with classy players on both side
> 
> Holland to win 2-1




Big call to say the Spain will concede more than one goal seeing that they have only done so twice in the last 4 years. However, this is a final and anything can happen in such a pressure pot.

My call is 2-0 Spain in normal time.


----------



## namrog (8 July 2010)

Spain       1
Germany  0

Spain were the best team on the day, and deserved the win, due mainly to their ability to hold possesion with nice ball movement and passing, limiting Germany to counter attacks which didn't work out, and yet despite all their passing Spain had to rely on the great Pouyal from a corner..  
Overall, I though it was a pretty boring game and lacked excitement, not much goal mouth action really, but for the purists, ok, ok...

The Dutch will have learned plenty from that game, and regardless who wins , it'll be good to see a new name up there, both these countrys deserve to be in the final....

My prediction 1 all after extra time and penaltys .....?


----------



## Tink (9 July 2010)

My prediction is Spain to win.


----------



## Logique (10 July 2010)

Paul the psychic octopus has selected Spain to win.


----------



## condog (10 July 2010)

Netherlands are great, but spain are amazing. Spain 2-1 is my pick. They are just too flashy, fast and unpredictable all over the field and they will well and truly deserve it if they get there. 

Would be great if Australian junior coaches would emulate spanish teams rather then over defensive teams. That way we might have more then two players who know how to attack.


----------



## aaron76 (11 July 2010)

Prediction Spain 3-1

Just searched and saw Germany beat Uruguay 3-2 - they deserved it


----------



## J&M (11 July 2010)

condog said:


> Netherlands are great, but spain are amazing. Spain 2-1 is my pick. They are just too flashy, fast and unpredictable all over the field and they will well and truly deserve it if they get there.
> 
> Would be great if Australian junior coaches would emulate Spanish teams rather then over defensive teams. That way we might have more then two players who know how to attack.




If we had the kind of players Spain we could play the attacking game from  midfield. But we don't have those players. 

It starts with the coaching at school and progresses through the various leagues. 

Soccer is not our main game although more kids play soccer then any other sport . The media needs to take a look at itself re the reporting of soccer games 

Still pick Holland to Win 2-1


----------



## dutchie (11 July 2010)

The Netherlands have been bridesmaid twice.

They should have/could have won when they first started the concept of "Total Football" in the 70's.

This is their year - Netherlands to win!!


----------



## Calliope (11 July 2010)

J&M said:


> Soccer is not our main game although more kids play soccer then any other sport . The media needs to take a look at itself re the reporting of soccer games




Yes, a good start would be to stop calling it "soccer". The game is called football in every country in the World except USA and Australia.


----------



## DB008 (11 July 2010)

DB008 said:


> I'm locking in, in no order;
> Argentina
> Holland
> Spain




2 of the 3 teams l fancied, are in the final. (Pure luck to be honest)

If only share trading was that simple!


----------



## ROE (11 July 2010)

Someone tips he said he come from the future and know the result of the cup
2:1 Holland favor and Sneider going to score for holland 

I have money on Spain from the start to win the cup so I hedge my bet with holland now and still come out on top  I also chuck in a few bucks holland win by 2:1 nice odd if this Perron is coming from the future prove to be correct hahaha :


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 July 2010)

Paul the Octopus has gone for Spain.

I've done me dough on Ghana so will sit this one out.

I'd like to see the Orange win.

gg


----------



## GumbyLearner (12 July 2010)

In a step to prevent hearing loss.... 

*UAE orders fatwa on vuvuzelas*
July 10, 2010

http://www.theage.com.au/world-cup-...fatwa-on-vuvuzelas-report-20100710-104gq.html

A South African soccer fan blows a plastic trumpet known as a vuvuzela.

Noisy ... the UAE has ordered a fatwa on vuvuzelas. Photo: AP

An Islamic edict in the United Arab Emirates has decreed that vuvuzela trumpets that blare above 100 decibels are religiously forbidden, a local daily reported on Friday.

*"If they are loud enough to damage hearing, vuvuzelas are haram,"* or forbidden, The National newspaper quoted the General Authority of Islamic Affairs and Endowments as saying in a fatwa, or religious edict.

"Importers and traders... must ensure that its power is not over 100 decibels so as to avoid damaging people's hearing," said the top fatwa authority in the United Arab Emirates, The National reported.


----------



## Tink (12 July 2010)

You would hate to be a referee in these finals. 

Congratulations to Spain : )

I feel for Holland and their supporters


----------



## namrog (12 July 2010)

What a scrappy niggly game, the ref did a great job considering, but how many yellow cards were shown ?

All said and done it was a very dissapointing final, but that's not unusual.....

Spain deserved their win in the end ..


----------



## dutchie (12 July 2010)

Congratulations to Spain.

I can't say that the best team necessarily won. Both teams had their chances.

I was a bit disappointed in the Dutch style of play, especially in the first half.

But this sort of football, heavy defence and counter attacks, does win games, especially internationals.

However I think I agree with Foz and think that the Dutch should go back to their total and entertaining football which is more their natural game (even if it does mean they never win the Cup) at least then they will be a team that people will want to watch!

I have a dream.........

AUSTRALIA   Vs  THE NETHERLANDS      in a World Cup Final!!!!

Till 2014...


----------



## Calliope (12 July 2010)

GumbyLearner said:


> An Islamic edict in the United Arab Emirates has decreed that vuvuzela trumpets that blare above 100 decibels are religiously forbidden, a local daily reported on Friday.




They have their uses;


----------



## GumbyLearner (13 July 2010)

The player for Spain. Well Done Sir!


----------



## Tisme (23 August 2018)




----------

